# Ideen zum Aufrüsten....



## sandman2003 (11. Juni 2012)

*Ideen zum Aufrüsten....*

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal meinen PC etwas "boosten"^^

meine derzeitige Konfiguration:

i5-760  Quadcore
P7P55D MoBo von Asus
4 GB Ram
500 GB HDD
Geforce 275 GTX

cpu und mobo sind ja noch ok... also meiner meinung nach...



1. wollte auf 8 GB Ram aufstocken.. ich mein 40 € ???^^ 

2. Wollte mir eig nen neuen MOnitor holen..... folgende Situation: hab nen 22 ZOller von Samsung, der jetzt 6 Jahre alt ist, Nativ 1680x1050.... eig ist das bild noch gut und alles ok.... 27" ist mir zu groß eig und merkt man den Unterschied 22 -> 24 ?? der hat dann auch FUll HD und braucht mehr Graka Power...

3. Neue Graka.... dachte eigentlich an eine 570er Geforce... vllt ne OC Version... wenn ich den MOnitor behalte macht das ja eigentlich sinn 

4. SSD.... wollte mir für Windows und Programme die Samsung 830 SSD holen.



was haltet ihr von all dem?


Gruß


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2012)

1. Neue Graka damit Du für aktuelle Spiel gut gerüstet bist
2. SSD... wahnsinniger Leistungsgewinn unter Windows
3. 8 GB sind in keinem Fall verkehrt (aber so viel merks Du da nicht, nur bei manchen spielen^^)
4. 24er kostet ja nciht mehr so viel und ja, man merkt den Unterschied. Ich hatte nen 22er, dann nen 24er und jetzt nen 27er.

In der Reihenfolge würde ich die prioriseren.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2012)

Bei der Graka würde schon eine für 80e einen Leistungsschub bringen 

Also definitiv ist eine Graka das allerwichtigste - wenn Du beim Strombedarf unsicher bist, solltest Du vlt. eine AMD 7850 OC vorziehen, die fast so schnell wie eine GTX 570 ist, aber deutlich weniger Strom braucht. 

Ne SSD bringt nur was für Windows, also das "normale" Arbeiten geht flüssiger, da sich "kleinigkeiten" quasi sofort öffnen (Ordner, Browser, kleinere Tools) und die Ladezeit von Windows sich verkürzt. Man kann quasi sofort loslegen, sobald der Desktop da ist - bei ner Festplatte muss man ja selbst da noch ein wenig warten bzw. es geht für weitere 1-2 Minuten sehr zäh.

Für die Leistung bringt eine SSD aber nichts! Eine mit 128GB zB eben eine Samsung 830 kriegst Du um die 100€ - achte auf einen Einbaurahmen, falls Dein Gehäuse keinen dabei hat (SSDs sind nur 2,5 Zoll groß). 64GB reichen auch, wenn man ab und an mal "aufräumt" und nur Windows + normale Officeanwendungen und Tools auf c: installiert.

8GB sind nicht nötig, es gibt noch keine Vorteile von 8 vs 4GB, außer wenn Du viel Videoediting oder Bildbearbeitung machst. Falls DU DDR2-RAM hast, würde ich mir das echt überlegen - bei DDR3 aber kannst Du ruhig aufrüsten, da das nicht so teuer ist.



Monitor kannst Du ruhig nen neuen holen - die Tests für aktuelle Karten, ob die für ein Spiel ausreichen oder nicht, beziehen sich immer auf FullHD, d.h. mit ner Karte selbst ab nur einer AMD 6870 hast du da bei FullHD "Hohe Details" flüssig, mit Ausnahme von manchen "Ultra"-Modi mancher Spiele, die aber kaum besser aussehen - aber auch die laufen dann ab einer GTX 560 Ti oder spätestens AMD 7850 gut genug.


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Juni 2012)

hier (eine meiner lieblingsseiten) siehst du den unterschied zwischen 22'' 16:10 (was du hast) und 24'' (was du überlegst)

Visual TV Size Comparison : 22 inch 16x10 display vs 24 inch 16x9 display

der monitor ist einfach nur breiter...

stell dir deinen monitor vor, plus links und rechts jehweils ein bisschen. abgesehen von platzproblemen würde MIR das nix bringen...

generell solltest du dir vorm monitor kauf die frage stellen: 16:10 oder 16:9... da ich an meinem rechner (man mag es kaum glauben) keine filme gucke und (zumindest zur zeit, und so auch in den letzten 3 jahren) mehr surfe und arbeite als spiele steht für mich fest: die pixel hab ich lieber in der höhe als in der breite. also zB er hier: Samsung SyncMaster Serie 4 S24A450BW schwarz LED 16:10 Format Pivot

zur 570: die ist grad schön billig, denk aber drann das es die 580 schon ab 320 euro gibt. mach also nicht den fehler dir für 280-290 euro ne übertaktete gtx 570 aufschwatzen zu lassen. (Oder die neue 670, die bei (fast gleicher leistung) teurer als die 580 ist)

ähnlich schnell wie die 570 ist die 560 cores, die gibts hier: Palit GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 cores Battlefield 3 Edition - NE5X56B01DAF für 215... guter deal wenn du bf3 noch nicht hast und gerne hättest!


----------



## sandman2003 (11. Juni 2012)

also ich fasse mal zusammen...

graka ja

kein ram

monitor KANN muss aber nicht...

ssd ist noch unsinnig... bis 500 gb platten 100 euro kosten^^


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. Juni 2012)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> ssd ist noch unsinnig... bis 500 gb platten 100 euro kosten^^


 Eine SSD ist alles andere als unsinnig. Im alltäglichen Desktopbetrieb ist eine SSD vielmehr die Komponente, die deinem System den deutlichsten Gewinn an gefühlter Performance verschaffen würde. Allein schon, dass die "Programm/Update XY wurde installiert. Bitte starten sie den Computer neu."-Meldungen ihren Schrecken verlieren, war für mich die Anschaffung wert.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2012)

Ne SSD ist ein Komfortartikel - es macht dann mehr Spaß, am PC zu arbeiten, er ist schneller nutzbar usw. . Es bringt aber halt nichts bei der Rechenleistung, wobei es zB beim Laden einer Word-Datei einem vlt. so vorkommt wie ein Leistungsschub. Wenn es Dir aber nur um Spiele geht, dass die vlt schneller laufen, dann bringt eine SSD rein gar nichts, außer dass es schneller lädt, sofern es denn auf der SSD installiert wurde.


----------



## sandman2003 (11. Juni 2012)

hmm ich denke ich werd auf eine graka setzten..... 6XX serie ist mir zu teuer.... 570 oder 80 wird es werden....

habt ihr da iwelche tipps.. hersteller usw.... meine letzten beiden karten waren von zotac.. bin ich eig mit zu frieden.. aber sind eh alles referenz boards ne??

gibt halt soo viel.. ich weiß gar nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn es Dir nicht auf eine besonders leise Kühlung oder so ankommt, kannst Du einfach die günstigste nehmen.


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Juni 2012)

wie oben verlinkt: wenn du bf3 noch nicht hast, aber mal willst: dann die


----------



## sandman2003 (11. Juni 2012)

bf hab ich schon  danke mal schauen was es so gibt^^

aber ihr meint damit fahr ich gut? 

ihr kennts selbst... man sieht hardware.. und artikel.. und will alles haben^^ wascht mir den kopf


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2012)

Deine Graka ist wie gesagt ja schon uralt, eine GTX 570 könnte locker doppelt so viele FPS bringen, selbst die AMD 6770 für 80€ ist schon ähnlich "stark" oder sogar nen Tick besser, und die AMD 6870 für nur ca 140€ bringt schon ca 60-70% mehr...   

Die GRaka passt an sich schon lange nicht mehr zur CPU.


----------



## Vordack (12. Juni 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Eine SSD ist alles andere als unsinnig. Im alltäglichen Desktopbetrieb ist eine SSD vielmehr die Komponente, die deinem System den deutlichsten Gewinn an gefühlter Performance verschaffen würde. Allein schon, dass die "Programm/Update XY wurde installiert. Bitte starten sie den Computer neu."-Meldungen ihren Schrecken verlieren, war für mich die Anschaffung wert.


 
Das sehe ich ganz genau so.

Nicht umsonst steht in dem Test den ich zu SSDs auf welt.de gelesen habe nicht umsonst "wer einmal eine hatte will kine mehr missen":
Die Spieleperformance steigt nicht, alles andere was zwischen hoch- und runterfahren passiert gewinnt spürbar an Leistung (fast alles^^).

Ich würde ne 100/120 GB SSD als C: Partition empfehlen, das bringt schon verdammt viel.


----------



## sandman2003 (12. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Deine Graka ist wie gesagt ja schon uralt, eine GTX 570 könnte locker doppelt so viele FPS bringen, selbst die AMD 6770 für 80€ ist schon ähnlich "stark" oder sogar nen Tick besser, und die AMD 6870 für nur ca 140€ bringt schon ca 60-70% mehr...
> 
> Die GRaka passt an sich schon lange nicht mehr zur CPU.


 

Wie meinst du das? 

ist meine CPU für die 570er veraltet?

oder die 275 GTX für meine CPU`?


----------



## svd (12. Juni 2012)

Eher letzteres.

Mein derzeitiges Setup ist ähnlich (Q9550, GTX275, 1680x1050). 
Die GTX275 ist noch immer eine passable Einsteiger Grafikkarte, auf 1680x1050 überwiegend noch gut spieletauglich. Passen würde sie, heutzutage, aber eher in ein Dualcore Zweitsystem (etwa Core2Duo E6xxx oder Athlon64 X2).

Vierkernprozessoren der Leistungsklasse "Q9550, i5-750, X4 955" kannst, für FullHD Auflösung, getrost mit GTX560Ti/HD6950 (und aufwärts) paaren.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2012)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> 
> ist meine CPU für die 570er veraltet?
> 
> oder die 275 GTX für meine CPU`?


 
Die Graka ist veraltet. Natürlich "reicht" die noch für einiges, aber selbst für einen kompletten vollwertigen Einsteiger-Spiele PC für 500€ würde man heute schon eine viel bessere Graka einbauen können. 



Wegen der SSD muss ich Vordack widersprechen: ich hab eine gekauft und finde sie zwar toll, ABER "nie wieder ohne" würde ich auf keinen Fall sagen - es hängt halt von den Kosten ab. Im Nachhinein bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich die damals 110€ für 64GB nicht lieber heute über hätte und mir dann früher eine bessere Graka kaufen kann... also, die SSD war alels andere als ein "Fehlkauf", ich finde es nur nicht dermaßen positiv und unverzichtbar, wie manch ein anderer  

Allerdings sind 64GB inzwischen deutlich günstiger geworden und reichen ja für windows aus, das musst Du also selber wissen - wie gesagt: SSD = mehr Komfort, und je nach Preis kann das einem halt den Preis dann wert sein. 

Mit den Preisen einer HDD darf und wird man eine SSD nie vergleichen können, d.h. warten, bis eine SSD nicht mehr oder kaum mehr als eine gleichgroße HDD kostet, kann man noch sehr lange...


----------



## sandman2003 (12. Juni 2012)

ok.... dann wirds ne 570  

ganz gute angebote für 260 oder so für ne AMP! version gesehen 


EDIT :

http://www.google.de/products/catal..._asDMPltQbihKCvDw&ved=0CGcQ8wIwAQ#scoring=tps


----------



## svd (12. Juni 2012)

Die AMP! Version der GTX570 ist Zotac nicht so gelungen.
Ein marginales Mehr an Leistung zu fast an die 580er heranreichende Lautstärke.

Dann lieber zur "Gainward Phantom" (2,5 Slots breit) oder "ASUS DirectCu II" (3 Slots breit) greifen, wenn der Platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## noxious (16. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen der SSD muss ich Vordack widersprechen: ich hab eine gekauft und finde sie zwar toll, ABER "nie wieder ohne" würde ich auf keinen Fall sagen - es hängt halt von den Kosten ab. Im Nachhinein bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich die damals 110€ für 64GB nicht lieber heute über hätte und mir dann früher eine bessere Graka kaufen kann... also, die SSD war alels andere als ein "Fehlkauf", ich finde es nur nicht dermaßen positiv und unverzichtbar, wie manch ein anderer


 Vielleicht bist du enttäuscht, weil es "nur" die 64GB sind und dementsprechen wohl nicht die volle Kanalzahl ist.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2012)

noxious schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du enttäuscht, weil es "nur" die 64GB sind und dementsprechen wohl nicht die volle Kanalzahl ist.


 Nein, es geht ja alles an normalen Anwenundungen quasi sofort auf im Gegensatz zu früher, und windows ist auch sofort zu 100% nutzbar, sobald der Desktop zu sehen ist - es ist nur MIR nicht unbedingt den Preis von damals ca 110€ wert im Nachhinein gesehen  Es ist eine sehr nette Sache, aber es ist auf keinen Fall so, dass ich "nie wieder ohne!" sagen würde - es ist ein Komfort/Luxus-Produkt, keines, was man unbedingt braucht. Genau wie zB eine EXTREM leise Kühlung "Luxus" ist, oder eine Edel-Spielemaus für mehr als 60-70€, die wenn überhaupt nur Pro-Gamer wirklich "brauchen" usw.

Ich bin halt auch sehr auf Preis-Leistung aus und wäge das sehr stark ab...  aber ich hab die SSD ja behalten, d.h ich bin wie gesagt nicht enttäuscht oder unzufrieden. Ich wusste ja vorher schon, was die Vorteile, von denen viele schwärmen, sind - ich wusste also schon, was mich erwartet und was nicht - und genau das ist auch eingetreten.


----------



## sandman2003 (18. Juni 2012)

naja an das logische, dass die perfomance von den games NICHT beeinflusst wird, hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht^^

also hat das noch zeit bis die Dinger technisch weiter ausreifen und vor allem erschwinglicher werden...

mal schauen wann ich dann die Moneten zusammen habe für die 570er^^

*jemand interesse an einer 275 GTX?   *


----------

